# Redfoot tortoise pinkie feeding



## turtlelover2495 (Dec 17, 2012)

Is it normal for a tortoise not to eat a live pinkie the first time right away I well I went to buy a pinkie they didn't have one but he gave me a new born gerbil same size as a pinkie but she doesn't seem to want to eat it! She just stepped on it and walked away. I put it on the dirt and then I put it on her food dish so it doesn't suffocate before she decides if she wants to eat it or not!


----------



## stinax182 (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm no expert and i don't own a red foot, but I'm pretty sure pinkies are not good food. i know red foots have a diet higher in protein than others and that large adults may eat them, but if you have a small tortoise, i wouldn't even offer it because it could be protein overload.


----------



## turtlelover2495 (Dec 17, 2012)

stinax182 said:


> I'm no expert and i don't own a red foot, but I'm pretty sure pinkies are not good food. i know red foots have a diet higher in protein than others and that large adults may eat them, but if you have a small tortoise, i wouldn't even offer it because it could be protein overload.



Ok yeah my tortoise is still refusing it. it totally ignores it as if it isn't there!


----------



## EricIvins (Dec 17, 2012)

stinax182 said:


> I'm no expert and i don't own a red foot, but I'm pretty sure pinkies are not good food. i know red foots have a diet higher in protein than others and that large adults may eat them, but if you have a small tortoise, i wouldn't even offer it because it could be protein overload.



Pinkies are one of the better ways to give protien to any Tortoise hatchlings.....But, if the Tortoise shows no interest in it initially, chances are it has no interest in it to begin with.......Kill it off, then see if the reaction is different? It may very well be.....


----------



## stinax182 (Dec 17, 2012)

yeah most baby tortoises won't eat anything that isn't green  I'd say offer protein in other ways, maybe some earth worms, I've heard they are good for them and they enjoy them. I'd ask someone who owns a red foot what they feed for protein. I've also heard that if you were to ever feed your tortoise a pinkie, it'd be safe only like....once a year. so in my opinion, it doesn't sound that safe haha.


----------



## RedfootsRule (Dec 17, 2012)

stinax182 said:


> yeah most baby tortoises won't eat anything that isn't green  I'd say offer protein in other ways, maybe some earth worms, I've heard they are good for them and they enjoy them. I'd ask someone who owns a red foot what they feed for protein. I've also heard that if you were to ever feed your tortoise a pinkie, it'd be safe only like....once a year. so in my opinion, it doesn't sound that safe haha.



Earthworms are the best way to give protein to hatchlings. Once they are 5" plus they might be able to take down a pinkie...

Whoever told you pinkies are bad food for tortoises is VERY wrong. I give mice to my tortoises whenever I can; the bones and organs are MUCH healthier then some cooked chicken breast you get from the store.


Oops, I just realized you said pinkie...Hoppers/adults are very nutritious. Pinkies are pretty fatty, and shouldn't be offered that often.


----------



## stinax182 (Dec 18, 2012)

RedfootsRule said:


> Earthworms are the best way to give protein to hatchlings. Once they are 5" plus they might be able to take down a pinkie...
> 
> Whoever told you pinkies are bad food for tortoises is VERY wrong. I give mice to my tortoises whenever I can; the bones and organs are MUCH healthier then some cooked chicken breast you get from the store.
> 
> ...





i only said that because i own a chameleon and some people feed them pinkes. i know that's a horrible choice of protein because they are high in fat and they obviously have a high protein diet. also i never imagined a baby tortoise would eat that lolll.

like i said, I'm not an expert. just figured I'd try to give some advice while giving a bump


----------



## FLINTUS (Dec 19, 2012)

For my redfoots they have earthworms(although I don't feed them them they're in the enclosure), dried, low fat and very expensive dog food, and the favourite, funghi.


----------

